# MapiMailer Email Export Plugin for Lightroom will not work with  Win VER 2011



## Littlefield (Oct 23, 2010)

I found out the new version of Windows Mail with Essentials Version 2'11 will not work with this plug in but Version 2''9 Windows Email still does. Wonder if the creator of the plug in is going to fix the error ? I love the way this plug in works and it would be nice to jive it with the new 2'11. 
http://sbsutherland.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&catid=46:misc&id=57:using-the-mapimailer-plugin


----------



## johnbeardy (Oct 23, 2010)

You'll need to contact him directly


----------



## Littlefield (Oct 23, 2010)

I hated the new Windows Email 2'11 so I put back 2''9 ,problem solved


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 24, 2010)

That's one way of solving it Littlefield!


----------

